# 2011 October fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the tenth of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. This time of year is often charcterised by wild weather :shock: , so I hope that the planets align and give us a window of opportunity for everyone to get out and secure an entry for October. As always, three random prizes are up for grabs courtesy of Sailing Scene - all entries (even tales of woe) are eligible for one of these random prizes - if you go fishing during the comp period you'd be mad not to enter!

The OCTOBER comp will run from this Saturday October 1st to Sunday October 9th. Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

I have updated the benchmark length document which is attached below:
View attachment 2011 benchmarks excel v1.2.pdf


Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck everyone


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

squiddy. is it still a rule that you can only submit the same species 3 times. i better go back and check , i think ive done 3 bream.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes Pete, only 3 of any one species per year. And I won't count your grunter/bream from January :lol:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 4 October
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bonito 49cm (and fat) (edit: upgraded to 55cm0
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2-4kg dropshot, stradic 2500, 8lb, plastic
Conditions (optional): 15-20 knot SE, squalls (desperate to get out)
Other Comments (optional): A few bonnies about, plus one smoking. Monster sized Sgt Baker, wanted to test you Squidder (but couldn't bear the humiliation ;-) ).










Edit:
Upgraded to 55cm, 8 October.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

Name of Angler: Bandy/ron
Date Caught: 1st of october
State and Location Fish Caught In: Nsw tweed river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 50cm trevally
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano aspire pro rod, Shimano 2500fb reel, 10lb berkley braid.
Conditions (optional): cyclonic weather but still good to be out.
Other Comments (optional): Water was crystal clear and you could see the activity below the yak.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 5/10/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Tingalpa Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream - 25cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 1-2kg spin stick, 6lb fireline and 10lb mono leader
Conditions (optional): Caught about 11:00pm on a mild still night
Other Comments (optional): Very quiet 3 1/2 hour session - 3 bream and 3 toad fish


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 9-10-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Glenelg
Species Legal Length: NA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Calamari - 35cms hood
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Yozuri orange red green 3grm jig 
Conditions (optional): choppy
Other Comments (optional): Was chasing snook - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=50519&p=517041&hilit=glenelg#p517041


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: southerly
Date Caught: 9-10-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW - North Head
Species Legal Length: NA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Salmon 58cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 3in Gulp minnow in pepper prawn on 1/8th Berkley jig head and 6lb flick stick with 12lb fluro leader 
Conditions (optional): calm and overcast
Other Comments (optional): Got a mid size squid to start the day off, sat on a kingy spot for an hour with the squid down for no love. With one hour to go and wanting to avoid another TOW I headed east in search of Salmon. There was a big school and the point of north head with a few boats on it. Hooked up first cast but dropped it. Hooked up again then sharked. The dropped about 10 in a row, looked like another TOW and I was running out of time. They popped up for one last time and I finally pinned one properly.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 8/10/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Malabar
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Salmon 52cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb braid and leader, fresh squid
Conditions (optional): Slightly overcast
Other Comments (optional): Its been a long time between fish cakes.......


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Name of Angler: KingDan
Date Caught: 9/10/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Caloundra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 80cm School Mackerel
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 30lb braid and leader, Halco Laser Pro 120s
Conditions (optional): A perfect sunny summers day
Other Comments (optional): Lure was luckily wedged neatly between those sharp teeth. Originally I was not sure what species of mackerel it was, after some feedback and looking over photos I am confident it is a School Mackerel.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Name of Angler: billpatt
Date Caught: 9/10/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Wello Pt
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Estuary Cod 44cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb gear and electric chicken snapback
Conditions (optional): Couldn't get any better
Other Comments (optional): Scared the c#@p out of me, took the plastic 1m under the yak as I was winding it in, then post haste tried to get back in its hole 4m down. I was lucky.
Sorry about the photos, they are very slippery and he did not want a photo on the measuring stick.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

fisherman grinner
date sunday 2nd october
venue jacobs well.
fish whiting 
legal 23
length low 30's
(will let you decide squiddie)
rod : ugly stick gold
line 4lb yamatoyo and an unweighted yabbie.

comments
too many bream around , some of you bream guys gotta stop throwing em back


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: keza
Date Caught: 8/10/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Malabar
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Salmon 55cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb braid, squid strip
Conditions (optional): 
Other Comments (optional): squid, salmon and bonnies = fisherman's basket


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Name of Angler: rob316
Date Caught: -
State and Location Fish Caught In: -
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: - 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: - 
Conditions (optional): - 
Other Comments TOW..windy conditions on the busy days and busy on the calm days , loaded the yak 2 times only to be deprived by late builders and tradies and having to postpone any "fishing" due to work needing to be done at home that requires me to be there...next month I tell you - next month


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bump for last entries folks, I'll score em up over the weekend.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry for the delay folks, the October online comp has now been scored.

The third highest scoring fish for the month was MrX's big bonito. The second highest scoring fish was Southerly's honking salmon from North Head. And the highest score in September was achieved by Solatree's squid from SA. I have to say it makes me happy to see a squid as the highest scoring fish in the monthly comp - there should be more of it!  And that's two consecutive months where Solatree has caught the highest scoring fish. No coincidence then that he's craked the magical 1000 point mark and is starting to streak away at the head of the pack. Congratulations on the great fish gents, and thanks to all who entered for supporting the AKFF monthly comp.

As always there are three random winners of prizes courtesy of Sailing Scene - however only two entrants are eligible this month (with everyone else having already won a prize this year) - so congratulations to cjbfisher and Bandy, can you please PM me your postal addresses and I'll send out your goodies.

Full scores for the month were:

Solatree	117
Southerly	116
MrX	112
Keza	110
PaulB	104
Kingdan	94
cjbfisher	84
Grinner	84
Billpatt	81
Bandy	75
AJD	74
Rob316	40

And cumulative scores for the year to date:

Solatree	1037
MrX	866
Southerly	819
Grinner	693
AJD	644
PaulB	643
Keza	541
KingDan	484
Garmac	471
Billpatt	431
Rob316	411
Float	392
Bertros	361
Drewboy	358
Junglefisher	288
Marty75	266
cjbfisher	266
Bruus	236
Ronston	232
Josho	222
Paulsod	219
Decay	218
SBD	216
Cid	186
Seawind	180
Mattsadventure	154
Patwah	138
Ado	116
Moysie	112
gcfisho	108
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Scoman	98
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
Bandy	75
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Hughman	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1

The November comp will run from Saturday 5th to Sunday 13th of November - and don't forget that there will be an additional two prizes up for grabs for all comp entrants across the forum - 2 copies of Shufoy's DVD "Above the 26th Parallel" ;-)


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done solatree!

End of round 10, and time for the bookies to pay out on the 2011 yakfishing comp (and pay on the Dragons to win the 2011 minor premiership).


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Tom ......... but its not over 'til the fat lady does what she does....and she ain't doin it yet....(I think she wants another feed of salt and pepper squid).


----------

